# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  Best books on the Constitution?

## Noodles

I want to fine-tune my arguments and  improve my ability to  show potential converts the reasoning behind Dr. Paul's thinking. 

Thanks, 
Noodles

----------


## LibertyEagle

I haven't gotten it yet, but I've heard for years that this is a very good book:


_The Making of America - The Substance and Meaning of the Constitution_

http://www.nccs.net/making_of_america.html

----------


## Gee

The Federalist and Anti-federalist Papers. Anything else is hearsay. The framers thought about and predicted a lot of the problems America now faces.

----------


## austin356

A REALLY GOOD book on how the Constitution has been perverted over time:

_The Constitution in Exile_

http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/1595550...pf_rd_i=507846


I keep lending it out to everyone I know.

----------


## smtwngrl

> I haven't gotten it yet, but I've heard for years that this is a very good book:
> 
> 
> _The Making of America - The Substance and Meaning of the Constitution_
> 
> http://www.nccs.net/making_of_america.html


Yes!  I have that book and it is excellent!

----------


## Douglass Bartley

The best book on the Constitution is my 3-volume, _The Kiss of Judice: The Constitution Betrayed_. Unfortunately it is incomplete, but Vol. 1 is not too far away. I am working on a website where the prologue will be published fairly soon, keeping in mind I am feeble when it comes to web-site making. 

In the meantime there are several (I think interesting) related articles on my blog: http://kissofjudice.townhall.com. See the index there for a list. Also in the meantime if anyone has a particular question on the Constitution, please send it to me at douglassbartley@gmail.com; I shall do my best on the reply.

----------


## TheConstitutionLives

> A REALLY GOOD book on how the Constitution has been perverted over time:
> 
> _The Constitution in Exile_
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/1595550...pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> 
> I keep lending it out to everyone I know.


I strongly suggest this book as well since i own it.  I learned alot from it.

----------


## Swmorgan77

Rawle: A View of the Constitution

Also, though its not light reading at all, the volume "Principles of Constituitonal Law" by Justice Thomas M. Cooley (1896) is very good.  

I use it as a reference quite often, I keep a hard copy.  It may be a vital manual to rebuilding the Republic.

----------


## AZJV

I am currently reading a book called "The Politically Incorrect Guide to the Constitution"
It's written by a lawyer with a Phd in history. Lots of insight into the thinking of the people back in the early days of our country from a historians perspective.

Also delves into how our judicial system is legislating away from the constitution. According to him, the constitution is not even taught in law school. Instead , they are taught "constitutional law" which only studies case law. 

So far its been a good read.

http://www.amazon.com/Politically-In...3735246&sr=1-1

----------


## a_texian

...that will undoubtedly open your eyes and mind to the true meaning of the Constitution and original intent:

First and foremost, I'd recommend _Good to Be King_, by Michael Badnarik (2004 Libertarian Presidential Candidate).  He also sells an accompanying 6-dvd set which is a video version of the class he teaches, using the book as a text.  Both the book and the dvd can be purchased for $100.00 - and they're well worth it in my opinion.

As has been previously mentioned, the two other main topics that every American should bone up on is the Federalist Papers (which in actuality were penned by devout _anti_-federalists Alexander Hamilton, John Jay and James Madison).  They were actually all staunch proponents of a strong, _nationalist_ gov't.  

Also, on the flip-side, in the Anti-Federalist collections (who were, in reality, staunch _Federalists_) are Jefferson, Mason, Lansing and Martin, et.al.  They believed much more in States' Rights and wanted the federal gov't to be as weak as realistically possible.  These two collections will give one a much better understanding of the "intent" behind our Republican form of government and the extremely limited powers (well, they used to be limited) granted to our federal gov't.

I also have Napolitano's book _The Constitution in Exile_, which is a stellar read.  He also has another, previous, book of note, _Constitutional Chaos_, which I also highly recommend.  Both of these books will definitely open your eyes to just how far down the rabbit-hole we've gone with respect to the blatant infringement upon our Individual Rights perpetrated by our benevolent, beloved federal gov't.

Cool...I just noticed that Napolitano has a new book listed on Amazon, which is available for pre-order and expected out in October '07, called _A Nation of Sheep_.  I plan on being first on my block!  

Hope this helps?


Ed Boyd
Fredericksburg Meetup Group Organizer

----------


## Buggan

I'd really like some more tips, bump*

----------


## Wyurm

I just bought a Barnes and Nobel copy of the constitution (really nice looking durable paper in a protective cover). While I was there I saw a ton of books discussing the perversion of constitutional values, and a few just interpeting what it means. There are alot to choose from just go in and look through them, read a bit and get the one that is most comprehensive and easy to understand.

First though, I recommend making sure you have a regular copy of the constitution, and encourage others to have one as well. If we all treated the constitution like christians do the bible, we probably would have been aware of the rights that were being stolen from us. The cheapest was 4 bucks, but I'm also sure you could print one out online as well. The fancy one costs 15 bucks.

----------


## joshdvm

> As has been previously mentioned, the two other main topics that every American should bone up on is the Federalist Papers (which in actuality were penned by devout _anti_-federalists Alexander Hamilton, John Jay and James Madison).  They were actually all staunch proponents of a strong, _nationalist_ gov't.  
> 
> Also, on the flip-side, in the Anti-Federalist collections (who were, in reality, staunch _Federalists_) are Jefferson, Mason, Lansing and Martin, et.al.  They believed much more in States' Rights and wanted the federal gov't to be as weak as realistically possible.  These two collections will give one a much better understanding of the "intent" behind our Republican form of government and the extremely limited powers (well, they used to be limited) granted to our federal gov't.
> 
> 
> Ed Boyd
> Fredericksburg Meetup Group Organizer


Hi, Ed.  Just curious, why do you call Madison and Hamilton 'anti-federalists,' and Jefferson, Mason, 'federalists'?  Isn't it the other way around?  Thanks.

----------


## lucius

> I want to fine-tune my arguments and  improve my ability to  show potential converts the reasoning behind Dr. Paul's thinking. 
> 
> Thanks, 
> Noodles


I am looking for a 1 or 2 DVD set to educate individuals with. I give them a Citizens Rule Book (it is like a pocket Constitution on steroids), but the majority don't like reading and would prefer to just watch something. Youtube would work as well. Any suggestions?

----------


## LibertyEagle

I'm reviewing a DVD on the Constitution, right now.  If it's good, I'm going to try to work out one helluva good bulk order deal, beyond what they are already offering.  I'll let you know....

----------


## Shmuel Spade

Along with the other suggestions I'll recommend Akhil Reed Amar's book:



And also Randy Barnett's book:

----------


## Misesian

> The Federalist and Anti-federalist Papers. Anything else is hearsay. The framers thought about and predicted a lot of the problems America now faces.


I'm going to second this one.  There is NO BOOK better to read than the collection of papers written by those who argued for its ratification.  The Anti-Federalist papers are also just as important because the ant-federalists were RIGHT in retrospect.  Pretty much everything they feared would happen due to the Constitution pretty much has already.  

Though in fairness to the federalists, IF the Constitution was actually followed than we wouldn't have these arguments.  THough this was the argument from the anti-feds which was that language such as "all things necessary and proper", and the nature of the Executive Branch, would inevitably lead government towards not following the original intent.

----------


## Swmorgan77

> URL="http://www.constitutionpreservation.org/book.htm"]Good to Be King[/URL][/I], by Michael Badnarik (2004 Libertarian Presidential Candidate).  He also sells an accompanying 6-dvd set which is a video version of the class he teaches, using the book as a text.  Both the book and the dvd can be purchased for $100.00 - and they're well worth it in my opinion.


Badnarik's class is also available in low-quality video for free here:

7 Parts

----------


## ecliptic

> I... I give them a Citizens Rule Book (it is like a pocket Constitution on steroids)


APFN *Free Citizen's Rule Book 44 pgs. 156KB .pdf*


... every hard drive should have one!

----------


## LibertyEagle

This is the cheapest pocket version of the Constitution that I have seen.  I have some and they look great.  If you order a 100 or more, they're 50 cents each.

http://www.nccs.net/us_constitution.html

----------


## lucius

> The best book on the Constitution is my 3-volume, _The Kiss of Judice: The Constitution Betrayed_. Unfortunately it is incomplete, but Vol. 1 is not too far away. I am working on a website where the prologue will be published fairly soon, keeping in mind I am feeble when it comes to web-site making. 
> 
> In the meantime there are several (I think interesting) related articles on my blog: http://kissofjudice.townhall.com. See the index there for a list. Also in the meantime if anyone has a particular question on the Constitution, please send it to me at douglassbartley@gmail.com; I shall do my best on the reply.


Just marking this thread so I can return later.

----------

